# Lighting Options



## cookie3985 (25 Feb 2014)

Hi All,

I have ordered everything for my 90x45x45 optiwhite except the lights. I will be running a high tec setup which will have the works on it CO2 etc but cannot decide what lighting to go for.

I know this is completely dependent on individual preference but I would like to hear what some of you would recommend through your own experiences. Obviously there are the new more fashionable LED's but these can be very expensive when compared to their T5 cousins. My budget is around 200 with the possibilty of going higher (would prefer not to).

I have seen the old school T5 luminaire from APS anyone any experience with this? Any comments would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## tim (25 Feb 2014)

I use the aps luminare above my 3ft at the moment, took me a year to figure out cheap doesn't mean weak when it comes to t5s. I ended up suspending mine to give me more control over intensity and reduce algae issues.


----------



## cookie3985 (25 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> I use the aps luminare above my 3ft at the moment, took me a year to figure out cheap doesn't mean weak when it comes to t5s. .


Yes I have been thinking the same thing tim but I do like the look of some of the new LED's available but they all seem stupidly expensive and mostly designed for marine setups.

Does anyone use any effective LED lights that are reasonably priced?


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Feb 2014)

Have you seen the arcadia stretch led? If you shop around you would be able to pick up 2 of the cs90f units and still have change. Im using the 60cm unit and am very happy with it and I find its colour rendition very good as it uses a blend of different colour temp leds and the greens look good and the reds really pop. I also use a t5 unit over my 120cm tank and have no complaints there either.


----------



## Barryg (25 Feb 2014)

I am glad you have asked this question as I have the same . As I am a avid life long coral fanatic I am thinking of using my old led unit on the white channel only to see what happens. I will set the intensity with a par meter so hopefully will be ok. I believe plants are far less fussy than coral on a light spectrum factor so I think as long as the par figure is achieved it should be fine. The only downside is that in the past I have use dennerle trocal t8 s and I had huge success with them , I loved the very low kelvin they produced which isn't anywhere near the led fixture. Please correct me if I am wrong but most led units ate designed with either 60 or 90 degree lenses meaning they give a very narrow and extremely intense beam unless mounted high enough can cause quite extensive burn to whatever is underneath . But moving eg the plant or light slightly away from the beam and the light drops drasticaley. If I could get a very attractive 2 x24 watt t5 unit I think I'll stay with that. Any ideas ?


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Feb 2014)

Barryg said:


> I am glad you have asked this question as I have the same . As I am a avid life long coral fanatic I am thinking of using my old led unit on the white channel only to see what happens. I will set the intensity with a par meter so hopefully will be ok. I believe plants are far less fussy than coral on a light spectrum factor so I think as long as the par figure is achieved it should be fine. The only downside is that in the past I have use dennerle trocal t8 s and I had huge success with them , I loved the very low kelvin they produced which isn't anywhere near the led fixture. Please correct me if I am wrong but most led units ate designed with either 60 or 90 degree lenses meaning they give a very narrow and extremely intense beam unless mounted high enough can cause quite extensive burn to whatever is underneath . But moving eg the plant or light slightly away from the beam and the light drops drasticaley. If I could get a very attractive 2 x24 watt t5 unit I think I'll stay with that. Any ideas ?


Youre correct about spectrum and with a par meter youre leaps ahead just keep lifting the unit till the par is low enough and I dont think the optics will matter at that point because your unit will more than likely be high enough to give good coverage.


----------



## Barryg (25 Feb 2014)

I was told around 30 par on the sand is fine , compared to around 400 I am used to no dought the light should do the job.
Cheers


----------



## cookie3985 (25 Feb 2014)

Thanks Ollie. Loking at those Arcadia LED's now and they look pretty decent. I think I may need 3 on a 90 cm though or do you think 2 would be plenty?


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Feb 2014)

2 should be good. You could go 3 if you're feeling brave these aren't dimmable.
This a quick review of the 60 Arcadia CS60F, mini review. | UK Aquatic Plant Society The second last pic is the unit over one end of my 120x45x45.


----------



## cookie3985 (25 Feb 2014)

Ok I'll go for 2. This is why I like this forum so much  Very helpful people who are happy to give advice.


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Feb 2014)

Arcadia Stretch LED Dual Timer Installation | UK Aquatic Plant Society and a way of putting the moonlight and main light on separate timers.


----------



## cookie3985 (25 Feb 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Arcadia Stretch LED Dual Timer Installation | UK Aquatic Plant Society and a way of putting the moonlight and main light on separate timers.


There are two things wrong with this   A) I don't have the skills to be able to do this. B) And probably more importantly I don't have the tools. But that is a very good idea and I might consider it if the timer issue starts to annoy me too.


----------

